# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  ηλεκτροκοληση inverter micrtronic

## kostascbr

παιδια εχω μια  ηλεκτροκοληση inverter μαρκας micrtronic η οποια σταματησε  να κολάι ενω δουλευουν οι ανεμηστηρες και το λεντ στην πλακετα αναβη,, μετα απο οπτικο ελεγχο που εκανα βρηκα δυο αντιστασεις συρματος βατικες παραλληλα συνδεδεμενες  σπασμενες απο πυρακτωση  που απο οτι φαινόταν εγραφε 47 Ω 
τις αλαζω με δυο αλλες 47Ω 17W και η ηλεκτροκοληση κολαγε αλλα σαν ηλεκτροποντα δηλαδη δεν έλιωνε το ηλεκτροδιο   κολαγε πανω στο σιδερο
διαβαζονντας εδω για αλλες ηλε/σεις ειδα αυτη την αντισταση σε αλλες μαρκες και 2,2 Ω και εκανα δοκιμη με οτι αντιστασεις ειχα και ειδα οτι κατω απο 10Ω κολαι (δε ξερω αν κολαει καλα με αμπερ αλλα κολαι ) αλλα μου έκαιγε την αντισταση και ψαχνωντας (ειμαι επαρχεια ) πηρα δυο των 15Ω 17W η καθε μια και τις τοποθετω 
με κολημα 10 δευτερολεπτων οι αντιστασεις κάπνισαν ετοιμες να καουν και σταματησα 
με την αντισταση 2,2 Ω κολαγε με ποιο πολλα αμπερ με τις δυο 15 Ω = 7,5Ω μαλλον λιγο ποιο αδύναμη
και στις δυο περιπτωσεις της δοκιμής το ποτενσιόμετρο ρύθμιζε αμπερ ,αν εχετε καποια ιδεα βοηθατε παιδια ευχαριστω

----------


## chipakos-original

> παιδια εχω μια  ηλεκτροκοληση inverter μαρκας micrtronic η οποια σταματησε  να κολάι ενω δουλευουν οι ανεμηστηρες και το λεντ στην πλακετα αναβη,, μετα απο οπτικο ελεγχο που εκανα βρηκα δυο αντιστασεις συρματος βατικες παραλληλα συνδεδεμενες  σπασμενες απο πυρακτωση  που απο οτι φαινόταν εγραφε 47 Ω 
> τις αλαζω με δυο αλλες 47Ω 17W και η ηλεκτροκοληση κολαγε αλλα σαν ηλεκτροποντα δηλαδη δεν έλιωνε το ηλεκτροδιο   κολαγε πανω στο σιδερο
> διαβαζονντας εδω για αλλες ηλε/σεις ειδα αυτη την αντισταση σε αλλες μαρκες και 2,2 Ω και εκανα δοκιμη με οτι αντιστασεις ειχα και ειδα οτι κατω απο 10Ω κολαι (δε ξερω αν κολαει καλα με αμπερ αλλα κολαι ) αλλα μου έκαιγε την αντισταση και ψαχνωντας (ειμαι επαρχεια ) πηρα δυο των 15Ω 17W η καθε μια και τις τοποθετω 
> με κολημα 10 δευτερολεπτων οι αντιστασεις κάπνισαν ετοιμες να καουν και σταματησα 
> με την αντισταση 2,2 Ω κολαγε με ποιο πολλα αμπερ με τις δυο 15 Ω = 7,5Ω μαλλον λιγο ποιο αδύναμη
> και στις δυο περιπτωσεις της δοκιμής το ποτενσιόμετρο ρύθμιζε αμπερ ,αν εχετε καποια ιδεα βοηθατε παιδια ευχαριστω


Αλλαξε τώρα και το ρελεδάκι που είναι εκεί κοντά στις αντιστάσεις για να δουλέψει σωστά η μηχανή σου. Οι αντιστάσεις πρέπει να είναι 47Ωμ 10w.

----------


## kostascbr

> Αλλαξε τώρα και το ρελεδάκι που είναι εκεί κοντά στις αντιστάσεις για να δουλέψει σωστά η μηχανή σου. Οι αντιστάσεις πρέπει να είναι 47Ωμ 10w.


παω να δω τι ρελε ειναι και εαν εχω

----------


## kostascbr

φιλε με εσωσες ,επανω ειχε εναν ρελε 24 βολτ πηνιο με 6 ποδαρακια στις επαφες και 1 επαφη που ανοιγοκλείνει  μεσα ο ρελες 16Α(ηταν εσωτερικα στον ρελε ενωμενες )και ειχα ενα ρελε με 6 ποδαρακια και 2 επαφες που ανοιγοκλεινουν   6Α ενωσα τι επαφες τις εκανα σαν μια ,τον εβαλα επανω εβαλα και τις αντιστασεις και εκανα δοκιμη το εργαλειο σκοτώνει σε ευχαριστω πολυ  και κατι τελευταιο απο την μανα του ειχε δυο ποτεσιομετρα εμενα το ενα λειπη και ειναι ενωμενο μηπως ξερεις τι κανει και εαν ξερης ποσα Ω ειναι .
με το αλλο τα αμπερ ρυθμιζουν κανονικα ,και παλυ σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ

----------


## chipakos-original

> φιλε με εσωσες ,επανω ειχε εναν ρελε 24 βολτ πηνιο με 6 ποδαρακια στις επαφες και 1 επαφη που ανοιγοκλείνει  μεσα ο ρελες 16Α(ηταν εσωτερικα στον ρελε ενωμενες )και ειχα ενα ρελε με 6 ποδαρακια και 2 επαφες που ανοιγοκλεινουν   6Α ενωσα τι επαφες τις εκανα σαν μια ,τον εβαλα επανω εβαλα και τις αντιστασεις και εκανα δοκιμη το εργαλειο σκοτώνει σε ευχαριστω πολυ  και κατι τελευταιο απο την μανα του ειχε δυο ποτεσιομετρα εμενα το ενα λειπη και ειναι ενωμενο μηπως ξερεις τι κανει και εαν ξερης ποσα Ω ειναι .
> με το αλλο τα αμπερ ρυθμιζουν κανονικα ,και παλυ σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ


Τον ρελέ όταν μπορέσεις (δεν υπάρχει πανικός) θα τον αλλάξεις και θα τον αντικαταστήσεις με μία επαφή όπως αυτός που είχε από την αρχή η μηχανή. Κάποια στιγμή θα παρουσιάσει παρενέργεια αυτός που έβαλες με τις δύο επαφές.
Το δεύτερο ποτενσιόμετρο που λείπει είναι Hot Start για να ξεκινάει η συγκόλληση χωρίς το ενοχλητικό κόλλημα του ηλεκτροδίου πάνω στο μέταλλο. Τυπικά αν είναι γεφυρωμένο ( όπως είναι τώρα δηλαδή) είναι ότι πρέπει για πάντα, γι αυτό το λόγο το έχουν αφήσει έτσι. Βάζεις 100ΚΩ γραμικό και είσαι οκ. Θα το έχεις σχεδόν πάντα ρυθμισμένο στο 75% της διαδρομής του. Δεν πρόκειται να καταλάβεις διαφορά αν κολλάς με ηλεκτρόδιο. Μόνο με τσιμπίδα Tig καταλαβαίνεις την διαφορά.

----------


## kostascbr

> Τον ρελέ όταν μπορέσεις (δεν υπάρχει πανικός) θα τον αλλάξεις και θα τον αντικαταστήσεις με μία επαφή όπως αυτός που είχε από την αρχή η μηχανή. Κάποια στιγμή θα παρουσιάσει παρενέργεια αυτός που έβαλες με τις δύο επαφές.
> Το δεύτερο ποτενσιόμετρο που λείπει είναι Hot Start για να ξεκινάει η συγκόλληση χωρίς το ενοχλητικό κόλλημα του ηλεκτροδίου πάνω στο μέταλλο. Τυπικά αν είναι γεφυρωμένο ( όπως είναι τώρα δηλαδή) είναι ότι πρέπει για πάντα, γι αυτό το λόγο το έχουν αφήσει έτσι. Βάζεις 100ΚΩ γραμικό και είσαι οκ. Θα το έχεις σχεδόν πάντα ρυθμισμένο στο 75% της διαδρομής του. Δεν πρόκειται να καταλάβεις διαφορά αν κολλάς με ηλεκτρόδιο. Μόνο με τσιμπίδα Tig καταλαβαίνεις την διαφορά.


φιλε σε ευχαριστω οταν θα ανέβω αθηνα θα βρω ρελε και θα τον αλαξω, οσο για το ποτεσιομετρο μαλλον δεν θα το βαλω απο οτι καταλαβα απο τα λεγομενα σου δεν πολυ χρειάζεται σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε

----------


## chipakos-original

Να είσαι καλά.

----------

